# Richline Boat Info



## ohhhgeee (Jan 29, 2011)

New to the forums. Just bought my first boat and really interested to find out everything i can about it. Its a 1968 12ft Richline aluminum with 1965 Johnson Seahorse 6hp. I've searched the forums and the internet and i cant seem to find the specs on it. Does anybody have a link or even a digital copy of the manual that may have come with these boats? i've found lots of great info on my outboard, so thanks for all that.


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 30, 2011)

I found this ad on the internet. I have a 1969 Richline which is almost identical to the one in the ad. I hope this helps.


----------



## ohhhgeee (Jan 30, 2011)

You have any pictures of your boat? Just curious if there's any improvements i could do to mine.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard. You can check out my boat but it is 14 ft.


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't started my mod, but here are my pics.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17351


----------



## ohhhgeee (Feb 1, 2011)

i'll eventually like to put some swivel seats and some storage compartments for all my gear. thanks for all the picture posts, i have some good ideas. \/


----------



## Tbair (May 14, 2020)

Heres my 60s rich line 14ft. Deck, lights, bimini (a must in my opinion), pole holders, cup holders and chairs.


----------



## DaleH (May 14, 2020)

ohhhgeee said:


> New to the forums ...
> 
> Does anybody have a link or even a digital copy of the manual that may have come with these boats?



Always check the 'stickie posts' at the top of a Forum section, as there's an online Index to Boat Mfg'rs listed, where Richline is listed.


----------

